# Wanted



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Has anyone got a folding fitness walking / treadmill machine they no longer use or need [something like this :- http://www.amazon.co.uk/Biosync-Fol...LESG/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1345552995&sr=8-4

Can you let me know [if poss] via PM with details & price your asking . . . I'm heading to Dover in 5 - 6 days time & could collect [C.O.D]
cheers
Vic


----------

